# [Beryl] Crash solidement.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai mis à jour Beryl 0.2 et depuis ce temps là, mon ordi gèle quand c'est le temps de charger le gestionnaire de fenêtre.

Genre la souris arrête et mon clavier s'éteint et puis plus rien.

J'ai suivi ce howto dans le temps : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=54

et voyez vous, je suis dans le néant avec ce problème.

Voici mon emerge --info : 

```

gentootux ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 24 Mar 2007 04:30:04 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_CA.utf8"

LC_ALL="fr_CA.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X ac97 aiglx alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint glitz gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real realtek reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl svg tcpd tetex truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Mon fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

gentootux ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

## Pour AIGLX --debut

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

## Pour AIGLX --fin

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

#    Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout" "ca_enhanced"

     Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

#    Option "XkbModel"  "xorg"

     Option "XkbLayout" "ca(fr)"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "f700b"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#HorizSync 30.0 - 70.0 si on veut un refresh 85 hz.

     HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

#      HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#VertRefresh 50-160 si on veut un refresh a 85 hz.

     VertRefresh 50-160

#      VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon"

#     Driver      "fglrx"

      Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "radeon"

    Monitor     "f700b"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

## Pour AIGLX --debut

    Option      "AIGLX" "true"

## Pour AIGLX --fin

EndSection

## Pour  AIGLX --debut

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

## Pour AIGLX --fin

```

Mon fichier /etc/env.d/99kde-env

```

gentootux env.d # cat 99kde-env

#KDEWM=kwin

KDEWM=beryl-manager

```

Voici mon /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

gentootux env.d # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

x11-themes/amsn-skins ~x86

=net-im/amsn-0.96 ~x86

www-client/mozilla-firefox ~x86

#Pour AIGLX+Beryl --debut

x11-apps/xlsclients ~x86

x11-apps/xvinfo ~x86

x11-wm/beryl ~x86

x11-wm/beryl-core ~x86

x11-wm/emerald ~x86

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins ~x86

x11-misc/beryl-manager ~x86

x11-misc/beryl-settings ~x86

x11-themes/emerald-themes ~x86

#Pour AIGLX+Beryl --fin

#sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86

```

Voici mon fichier /etc/portage/package.use

```

gentootux env.d # cat /etc/portage/package.use

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

media-video/mplayer mmx2 sse2 v4l2 encode

net-www/mplayerplug-in wmp divx gmedia quicktime realmedia

media-sound/audacious flac

media-plugins/audacious-plugins flac

#Pour AIGLX+Beryl --debut

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins -dbus

#Pour AIGLX+Beryl --fin

```

Avec ces configurations, mon beryl 0.1.4 fonctionne #1.

Voici mon nouveau /etc/package.keywords et surtout mon emerge -puDNv world qui fait tout crasher

```

gentootux ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

x11-themes/amsn-skins ~x86

=net-im/amsn-0.96 ~x86

www-client/mozilla-firefox ~x86

#Pour AIGLX+Beryl --debut

x11-apps/xlsclients ~x86

x11-apps/xvinfo ~x86

x11-wm/beryl ~x86

x11-wm/beryl-core ~x86

x11-wm/emerald ~x86

x11-plugins/beryl-plugins ~x86

x11-misc/beryl-manager ~x86

x11-misc/beryl-settings ~x86

x11-themes/emerald-themes ~x86

#Pour AIGLX+Beryl --fin

#sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86

x11-proto/damageproto ~x86

x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings ~x86

x11-wm/aquamarine ~x86

```

```

gentootux ~ # emerge -puDNv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.3 [1.1.2] 395 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/zip-2.32 [2.31-r1] USE="crypt" 789 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r2 [0.2.6-r1] 366 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4 [1.0.3-r6] USE="-static (-build%)" 822 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.7-r1 [2.6-r5] USE="nls" 682 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2 [1.2.2.1] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig -static (-netboot%)" 1,476 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 [2.86-r6] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 101 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.3 [1.4.0] 625 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] USE="(-n32)" 276 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.0.20060221 [1.0.20050206] USE="unicode -examples%" 330 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.43 [2.42] USE="nls" 1,780 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-tcltk/tls-1.5.0 [1.4.1] USE="X%*" 111 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.11 [1.3.5-r10] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 422 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3 [3.1.5-r2] USE="nls" 2,257 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.3 [2.0.2] USE="ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 1,283 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16.1 [1.16-r2] USE="nls -static" 1,752 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 [1.60-r12] USE="nls -static" 298 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/ebdftopcf-2  8 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.9 [2.12.7] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 2,835 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.20 [4.19] USE="python" 536 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1  178 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/terminus-font-4.20 [4.14] USE="X" 198 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/artwiz-fonts-2.4-r3 [2.4] USE="X%*" 36 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/freefonts-0.10-r3 [0.10-r2] USE="X" 2,367 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.2  USE="python -bzip2 -debug -doc -gnome (-static%)" 531 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12 [2.1.10] USE="-debug" 255 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 41 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.3 [22.2] USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 252 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.14.10 [1.14.9] USE="-debug -doc" 1,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9 [2.10.6] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 14,584 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/beryl-core-0.2.1 [0.1.4] USE="(-debug%)" 1,249 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070129 [0.4.9_p20061016] USE="encode mmx ogg oss sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -dts -ieee1394 -imlib -network -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid" 2,038 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.3 [2.0.0.2] USE="ipv6 -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,469 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.1 [0.4.0b] USE="X sdl" 483 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/beryl-manager-0.2.1 [0.1.4] USE="(-debug%)" 174 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1 [0.1.4] USE="-dbus (-debug%)" 2,543 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings-0.2.1  235 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/beryl-settings-0.2.1 [0.1.4] USE="(-debug%)" 348 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/ktorrent-2.1.2 [2.0.2] USE="arts kdeenablefinal -debug -xinerama" LINGUAS="fr%* -bg% -br% -ca% -cs% -cy% -da% -de% -el% -en_GB% -es% -et% -eu% -ga% -gl% -hu% -it% -ja% -km% -lt% -mk% -ms% -nb% -nl% -pa% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -ru% -rw% -sk% -sr% -sr@Latn% -sv% -tr% -uk% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 3,535 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/aquamarine-0.2.1  USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 426 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1 [0.1.4] USE="kde%* -emerald% -gnome%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/kile-1.9.3 [1.9.2-r1] USE="arts kde -debug -xinerama" LINGUAS="fr -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -ga -gl -hi -hu -is -it -ja -lt -mt -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -zh_CN" 5,845 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2 [1.1.3] USE="X alsa arts dvd esd gtk ipv6 mad nls opengl oss sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -flac -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack% -pulseaudio -samba% -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack% -xcb% -xinerama -xvmc" 6,856 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.35 [3.31-r1] USE="divx gmedia gtk quicktime realmedia wmp" 213 kB

Total: 44 packages (39 upgrades, 4 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 97,243 kB

```

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce qui peut bien causer ce problème important   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jul16ar

conseil: déjà passe à la 0.2.1 dispo sur portage.

moi j'avais un soucis du même ordre en passant de la 0.1.3 à 0.1.4.

J'ai supprimé mes fichiers de config en console, et réouvert ma session et ça marchait  :Smile: 

rm -rf ~/.beryl/ ~/.beryl-managerrc ~/.emerald/

----------

## Enlight

conseil : utilise un WM d'homme!

----------

## _Seth_

mouarf ! je plussoie Enlight.

Cela dit, je suis impressionné de voir le nombre de topic sur beryl, etc... peut être le moment d'initier un nouveau DOW (voir DOY, vu la rapidité de succession des thèmes)   :Question: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> conseil : utilise un WM d'homme!

 

C'est-à-dire ?

----------

## _Seth_

tty1   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT: en fait, c'est surtout pour exprimer le fait que beryl est encore très instable + très orienté ornement. Un WM d'homme, c'est un WM qui affiche seulement des fenêtres et pas des apéricubes. Bref, mes propos sont totalement déplacés et satiriques, les desktops 3D ont sans doute un bien bel avenir devant eux   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

La console héhéhé  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens d'essayer et ça plante à la même place.

Je vais m'arranger pour mettre à jour mon système sans Beryl et je vais prendre un Stage 5.

Ensuite je vais tester et restorer au besoin.

J'ai enlevé complètement Beryl et j'ai dû effacer .kde dans mon ~ car mon bureau était tout bizarre.

Je redonne des news prochainement.

----------

## kochka

Tient bizarre, j'ai également du effacer mon .kde aujourd'hui car pour prendre le focus sur une fenêtre j'etais obligé de cliquer sur les decorations et je me demande si c'est n'est pas Beryl qui m'a foutu le dawa.... Ca a faillit me rendre dingue !

Je me demande si c'est pas depuis que j'ai foutu "KDE integration Backend" ...

----------

## d2_racing

Utilise tu beryl 0.2.1 ?

Je pense que c'est peut-être ça.

Je suis en train de faire mon emerge -uDNv world et ensuite je vais lancer mon script de Backup et je vais retester en effacant les 3 répertoires de beryl et le .kde aussi.

En attendant, j'ai maské beryl dans mon /etc/portage/package.mask avec ­>= beryl 0.2.1 et les dépendances qui vont avec.

----------

## kochka

Oui la 0.2.1. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre, on verra bien si ca tien.

----------

## d2_racing

Pour que ça boot, j'ai du enlever : rm -rf ~/.beryl/ ~/.beryl-managerrc ~/.emerald/ ~/.kde ~/.kde3.5

Ensuite éditer /etc/env.d/99kde-env pour remettre  : KDEWM=kwin

Là ça boot, mais beryl fait geler l'ordi.

----------

## d2_racing

Je suis juste capable d'utiliser kwin, si je lance beryl-setting je peux avoir le menu de configuration Beryl Settings manager, mais si je lance Beryl, ça crash.

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai rajouté ceci dans mon /etc/portage/package.keywords 

x11-base/xorg-server ~x86

x11-libs/libdrm ~x86

x11-libs/libXfont ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

x11-proto/damageproto ~x86

x11-misc/beryl-settings-bindings ~x86

x11-wm/aquamarine ~x86

Le problème de freeze venait du serveur X directement.

J'ai trouvé ça tout seul...mon clavier à off, mais souris et plus rien....ça ressemble a un serveur X qui crash.

Et j'ai pas le Beryl au démarrage mais au moins ca plante pas.

Par contre j'ai aucune décoration pour les fenêtes.

Je dois loader Aquamarine sinon je peux pas rien enlever ou minimiser.

J'ai ça comme log de beryl.

beryl : decoration: property ignored because version is 0 and decoration plugin version is 20061011Last edited by d2_racing on Sun Mar 25, 2007 5:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai reemerge emerald et emerald-themes et là j'ai une décoration, sauf  que je vois pas le logo de Beryl quand KDE démarre et en plus de ça, mon bureau n'a plus d'icone.

Je dois reloader Beryl manuellement pour que ça réapparaisse.

Enfin, on dirait que le focus de la souris n'existe plus.

Pourtant il fonctionne #1 quand je charge kwin avec aquamarine.

Enfin, à moins que je suis dans les patates, mais j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec beryl 0.1.2, 0.1.3 et 0.1.4 mais là 0.2.1 c'est trop.

C'est pas full hot mettons...ça plante au pied carré.

----------

## d2_racing

Alors si quelqu'un as les mêmes problèmes que moi et qu'il a réussi à faire démarrer Beryl au démarrage, j'aimerais bien le savoir.

Seul point positif.J'ai réussi à faire fonctionner Beryl partiellement et j'ai restoré 7 fois mon Stage 5  :Smile: 

Comme ça j'ai pu expérimenté Beryl 0.2.1...

Je sais pas si ça vient de ma carte ati ou carrément des versions de packages que j'ai, mais buggé comme ça, je l'aurais laissé en version hardmask dans mon cas.

J'espère pour les autres utilisateurs que ça fonctionne nickel, car une chance que j'avais un backup, sinon ça aurait été le bordel...

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens juste de réinstaller Beryl avec Gentoo-xeffect et j'ai toujours le crash de X au démarrage de KDE.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi mon serveur X ne crash pas quand j'ai ceci en testing :

x11-base/xorg-server ~x86

x11-libs/libdrm ~x86

x11-libs/libXfont ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86 

Est-ce que lbdrm est la raison pourquoi X fonctionne... Est-ce que si j'upgrade à 2.6.20 ça peut aider ?

Est-ce qu'il y a eu des changements dans le noyau 2.6.20 à propos du drm ?

----------

## lesourbe

on pourrait ajouter dans les règles de postage de faire

```
grep -v '^#' 
```

 pour les fichiers de config ?

----------

## CryoGen

C'est peut-etre un probleme de config de ton xorg mais je ne connais pas du tout ATI :/

Sinon à savoir : Compiz et Beryl mergent  :Smile:  (à moins d'un evenement de derniere minute ^^)

Grace à ca, on devrait gagner en stabilité/qualité.

----------

## widan

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> on pourrait ajouter dans les règles de postage de faire
> 
> ```
> grep -v '^#' 
> ```
> ...

 

Ca y est déjà:

 *Quote:*   

> Le deuxième endroit plein de renseignements utiles, c'est le fichier de configuration de Xorg (/etc/X11/xorg.conf). Et là c'est pareil, ça ne sert à rien de le poster avec tous les commentaires, c'est trop long. Pour éliminer les commentaires,
> 
> ```
> grep -v \# /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> C'est peut-etre un probleme de config de ton xorg mais je ne connais pas du tout ATI :/
> 
> Sinon à savoir : Compiz et Beryl mergent  (à moins d'un evenement de derniere minute ^^)
> 
> Grace à ca, on devrait gagner en stabilité/qualité.

 

Marrant, sur le site de Beryl ils disent que c'est absolument faux.

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Marrant, sur le site de Beryl ils disent que c'est absolument faux.

 

Tu as vu cette information où, car comme CryoGen j'ai lu que les deux projet prévoyaient de fusionner avec la possibilité si tout ne fonctionnait pas comme il faut la possibilité que chacun reprenne ces billes.

----------

## lesourbe

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   on pourrait ajouter dans les règles de postage de faire
> 
> ```
> grep -v '^#' 
> ```
> ...

 

au temps pour moi.

----------

## Temet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Marrant, sur le site de Beryl ils disent que c'est absolument faux. 
> 
> Tu as vu cette information où, car comme CryoGen j'ai lu que les deux projet prévoyaient de fusionner avec la possibilité si tout ne fonctionnait pas comme il faut la possibilité que chacun reprenne ces billes.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://lists.beryl-project.org/pipermail/beryl-dev/2007-March/000371.html
> 
> blablabla
> ...

 

C'est pas demain que ça va se faire.

D'un coté, le Reveman il doit etre deg que (presque) tout le monde se touche sur Beryl et pas Compiz...

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Marrant, sur le site de Beryl ils disent que c'est absolument faux. 
> 
> Tu as vu cette information où, car comme CryoGen j'ai lu que les deux projet prévoyaient de fusionner avec la possibilité si tout ne fonctionnait pas comme il faut la possibilité que chacun reprenne ces billes. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Hum oui effectivement, le titre du sujet sur le forum beryl est trompeur ^_^ , en réalité tout le monde est plus ou moins d'accord pour dire que la réunification serait une bonne chose, seulement il y a une certaine peur que tous redeviennent comme avant => refork , certains dev voudraient un nouveau nom pour "Compiz-extra" (ce qui semble etre ok pour plusieurs devs compiz) ... bref, ils ont pas encore merger mais les devs beryl ont fait enormément de boulot pour rendre leurs plugins compatible avec le core Compiz.

----------

## titoucha

Merci @Temet, l'information que j'avais venait d'un site informatique généraliste, je pense que la tienne est plus pertinente   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai fais le tour sur le net, et je suis pas le seul a avoir des problèmes avec Beryl.

J'ai vu des problèmes avec les nvidia,les intel et pour une raison inexplicable, les radeons qui utilisent XGL ça fonctionne #1, par contre avec AIGLX, on semble avoir tous le même problème.

Au fait, est-ce que quelqu'un as vu le nouveau splashscreen de Beryl au démarrage de KDE, car dans mon cas, c'est le panneau de KDE qui redémarre...

----------

## titoucha

Oui, il est dans les tons gris.

J'utilise les pilotes Ati avec Xgl et je n'ai aucune plantée.

----------

## nykos

je viens d'installer les derniers ati-drivers et beryl veut plus se lancer

ça marche avec les derniers (8.35.5) chez toi titoucha ?

----------

## titoucha

Oui tout tourne impeccablement.

----------

## d2_racing

tiens tiens, un XGL qui ne fonctionne plus...

as-tu effacé les configs de beryl dans ton /home ?

Car j'ai lu que le fait d'effacer ~/.beryl et ~/.emerald peut régler ce genre de problème.

----------

## El_Goretto

Chez moi, a part les perfs intenables, j'ai bien 9800+radeon+beryl 2.1+aiglx, et "ça marche", mais installé de frais sans aucune config postinstall. Donc oui, tes problèmes doivent être liés aux traces laissées par les anciennes versions.

----------

## nykos

en fait j'ai plus de dri avec les nouveaux drivers

donc xgl marche plus

----------

## El_Goretto

Nykos: j'ai essayé les 8.35.x, et aticonfig me plantait à la tronche, donc je suis revenu au 8.34.x pour pouvoir faire ma conf Xorg, et depuis je reste avec les 8.34.x. J'ai l'impression qu'on devrait avoir une MAJ des 8.35.x sous peu...  :Smile: 

Par contre, si vous avez un pointeur sur un page pour résoudre les problèmes de touches clavier sous Xgl (altgr et pavé num), je suis preneur, car j'ai tenté un xmodmap pour altgr, sans succés.

Juste un retour d'expérience, car je ne débute et ne serais pas d'une grande aide pour d2_racing, en résumé sur ma 9800pro en 1680x1050, sur beryl 2.1:

*aiglx+radeon: ça rame, c'est inutilisable

*Xgl+fglrx: c'est fluide, mais inutilisable à cause des soucis clavier.

----------

## d2_racing

Ouin, c'est pas le fun ça.

As-tu déjà essayé beryl 0.1.4, car on dirait qu'il y a vraiment un conflit entre Beryl et ATI....

----------

## El_Goretto

Non, pas la 0.1.4, la 0.2.1 est la 1ere que j'ai essayée.

----------

## titoucha

En son temps j'ai rajouté ces trois lignes au fichier /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsetup 

```
setxkbmap -model pc105

sleep 1

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout ch -variant fr
```

 à adapter pour ton clavier.

----------

